# Best Atheros AR 9285 Driver?



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, I have a Sony Vaio and i been having connections problems. Connection drop occasionally, causing my router to restart and re-establish the connection. still mildly useable but now Im just getting tired. Found out it was a driver problem, I been downloading different version but It seems like all versions of atheros drivers have this problem. Is there a certain version of atheros driver I can use to fix the problem or can I can install a different type of driver? 

I'm using Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter 8.0.0.259 right now, What would you guys recommend? appreciate any help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried this one Drivers for Atheros AR9285 and Windows 7


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well i actually used an newer version of that one (10.0.0.67) and it gave me about the same result. I'm trying 9.2.0.502 at the current time but it already dropped one connection . I wanted to ask two things. 

If i upgraded my router, will i still see this problem? and what you think about modded drivers, are any of them any good?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok first I think we need some info can you run ip config http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html
I will ask someone from networking to look in on this so please post the result of your ip config


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This may not be a driver issue if you are up to date, you might have a signal issue or interference, we can't tell that yet for sure until you post the Xirrus snip capture. See the *Sticky here*.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you 2xg


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to networking for further help


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok thanks, I wasnt sure what to snap-shot but I've attached the main window of the wifi inspector page and here's my Ip config


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LILY-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 6E-0F-6E-DB-D3-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-0F-6E-DB-D3-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a99e:3d1e:dc95:2363%22(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 07, 2012 10:48:22 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 08, 2012 12:16:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 457969518
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-71-C8-76-54-42-49-EB-0C-0A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-F1-D6-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-EB-0C-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{31F5CDFA-A28D-4E66-AE3B-6370EBBA7400}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.LocalProxy:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very good and that's what we need to see. Now, try changing your wireless channel to *11* your nearby wireless networks are using Channel 1 same as yours and that's causing the interference. Also, I would highly recommend to change your network security to WPA2 to secure your network . Inform everyone in your network about the changes bec. they will be disconnected.


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok well I changed the channel and the connection seem to be fine for the moment, thanks. I tried changing my security to WPA2 but the only authentication that seems to work for my laptop is WEP-OPEN. changing it to WPA2 or anything else stopped the wireless connection completely and i had to used an ethernet to reconnect, is that part of the problem?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If some of your network devices doesn't support WPA2 that's not good. WEP can hacked easily just letting you know. :grin:

Pls. keep us posted.


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

oh ok I didnt know that, I'll try getting support for it when i upgrade my router. thanks again, I'll let you know if the problem comes up again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If your 2-Wire supports WPA2 it's the Wi-Fi adapters that you will need to upgrade.


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

My laptop is only about a year and when i bought it, it was somewhat top of the line, do I really have to upgrade the adapters? If thats the case, I might as well stick with the WEP as my sister has a laptop thats much older than mine, think I'll wait till she buys a new one to change the security, thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

How's your wireless connection so far? Is it pretty stable?


----------



## hon.h132 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I havent received any connection drops so far. Speed's a bit slow but thats been happening for awhile, think thats more the old router and more devices than connection issues. think I'll just buy a new one or at least reset it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

A good read *here* if you are considering to replace your old router.


hon.h132 said:


> Yeah, I havent received any connection drops so far. Speed's a bit slow but thats been happening for awhile, think thats more the old router and more devices than connection issues. think I'll just buy a new one or at least reset it.


----------

